
Study shows that financial crises lower life satisfaction - hhs
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2019-06/mh-sst062619.php
======
vectorEQ
glad someone studied this thoroughly, because i would have sworn financial
crises makes us all happy, but now i stand corrected.

